# XP -> Datei nach Löschen und Aktualisieren wieder da



## Eiszwerg (30. November 2008)

Moin zusammen,

mich plagt unter XP SP3 folgendes Phänomen:
Ich lösche auf einem beliebigen Medium (HD, Stick, SD) eine Datei wahllosen Formats (Bild, Text, Film) und nach drücken von F5 ist diese wieder vorhanden, kann aber nicht weiter behandelt (geöffnet, umbenannt, gelöscht) werden.
Nach einem Neustart ist die Datei dann endgültig weg.

Hat jemand einen Tip wie ich die Dateien sofort löschen kann?

Google wirft mehrere Ergebnisse dazu aus, aber leider keine Lösung :-(

Danke!


----------



## Eiszwerg (30. November 2008)

Hab eben per Unlocker 1.8.7 rausgefunden, dass der Explorer mehrmals die Datei noch in Bearbeitung hat.

Nun die Frage: Warum?

Gebe ich die Datei vom Prozess frei, ist sie verschwunden.
Weiß jemand, ob man das unterbinden kann, sodass die Datei gleich weg ist?


----------



## Cine-Arts (1. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht koennt ihr das prob loesen wenn ihr im abgesicherten modus das alles macht^^


----------



## Eiszwerg (1. Dezember 2008)

Sehr hilfreich, danke...


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. Dezember 2008)

Unterbinden kann man das eigentlich nicht, wobei es den Tip gibt die Vorschaubilder zu deaktivieren.

Das Problem ist oft sogar nichtmal der Explorer selbst, sondern eine Shell Erweiterung die sich (warum auch immer) aufgehängt hat.

Häufig zu beobachten ist das übrigens bei Videos.


----------



## Eiszwerg (21. März 2009)

Da ich das Problem nach wie vor  habe und noch keine Lösung gefunden wurde, stosse ich den Thread mal wieder an, in der Hoffnung, dass noch jmd einen hilfreichen Tipp hat


----------



## Eiszwerg (25. September 2009)

Hab's wohl gefunden...

Das Häkchen bei "Miniaturansichten nicht zwischenspeichern" muss gesetzt werden.


----------

